
Automatically Generate Java Unit Tests with Diffblue Playground - adam_kowalczyk
https://playground.diffblue.com/?employee=akowalczyk
======
adam_kowalczyk
My company has launched a cool new tool called Diffblue Playground that
generates Java unit tests using AI, and we’re trying to get a lot of users and
product feedback so that we can make a tool that the community finds genuinely
useful.

Please check it out, and give me any feedback you have here or via the support
link on the page.

There is a sign up wall, apologies for that, but hopefully some of you will
find the tool useful and interesting enough to get past it!

Full disclosure, using the link above could help me win a giant cuddly owl. If
that bothers you just strip the querystring from the link.

~~~
vlastik
I really need to sign up in order to see any samples???

~~~
adam_kowalczyk
Sadly yes. I agree it's not ideal, and hopefully that will change in the
future. There has already been plenty of feedback to the demo team on this
issue -developers don't like sign up walls!

